# Any Riders in Johannesburg, South Africa?



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

I am looking for a few local MTB riders to take me on the best trails in Johannesburg in a few weeks. I have tried contacting the Johannesburg Mountain Bike Club but have not gotten a response (I will continue to try that).

I would also appreciate any advice on renting a mountain bike in the area.

Thanks for any advice,

Joe 
Mountain Bike Diaries


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

Howzit,

Best place to ask will be Bike Hub - Classifieds, Cycling News, Gear Reviews, Forums, Race Calendar

SA's online cycling community and LOTS of okes who will join you for a...and I've just noticed this is from Feb!


----------

